# How do you make town tunes to match real songs?



## marinamarina (May 10, 2016)

Idk how at all but I want to!


----------



## leftTBT (May 10, 2016)

---


----------



## marinamarina (May 10, 2016)

hotcocoa said:


> You just have to play it by ear and hope the part you want to have for the tune is short enough. I tried doing 3 different songs and around 7 different parts before I finally got a town tune that sounded right. If you don't i mind my asking, what tune are you trying to replicate?



Genesis by Grimes! 

i found this too and am trying to use it!


----------



## Sabr1na (May 10, 2016)

I have my town tune to Game of Thrones.


----------



## marinamarina (May 10, 2016)

Sabr1na said:


> I have my town tune to Game of Thrones.



I recently started watching that show and it's giving me creepy dreams haha.


----------



## LadyDove (May 10, 2016)

I have a Lord of the Rings town tune, I was lucky enough to find a screenshot of the tune to go by that someone else had already made, that I fell in love with. ^_^ However, sometimes the best way is simply by ear like hotcocoa said, trial and error and then...TRIUMPH!


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 10, 2016)

My town tune is from one of Undertale's tracks, but I just googled it and luckily someone out there had the exact notes for it. I would just google it if it's out there first, if not try to listen to it by ear and try and try again until you get it right.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (May 10, 2016)

For some songs you can find sheet music and use that to decide which notes to use.


----------



## Athelwyn (May 11, 2016)

Yep, like Barnabus_i_am suggested, sheet music is your friend. I used it to create the town tunes for all three of my current towns.

Here is a very helpful guide on how to read sheet music, if you don't know how.


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 11, 2016)

I've had various songs by the Human legue, Gary Newman, OMD and David Bowie as my town ture, I just work them out by ear, sometimes you have to change the key so the flats/sharps missing don't effect your tune! The best one I've had is 'We'll always be together' by the Human legue, so much fun!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 11, 2016)

I do it by hear. One town has K.K. waltz as the tune and the cycling town has mystic mansion intro from sonic heroes playing.


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan (May 11, 2016)

I currently have the first two lines of 'You Are My Sunshine' as my town tune. I recently lost two family members who would sing it to me, and it makes me feel better to hear it. It's also one of my favorite lullabies to sing to my son. That one was easy, because it's pretty basic notes. If you're having a lot of trouble still, though, let me know and I'll see if my husband can help out- he doesn't read sheet music but he plays guitar by ear and at least knows notes and stuff.


----------



## etsusho (May 11, 2016)

Sabr1na said:


> I have my town tune to Game of Thrones.



Me, too!


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 11, 2016)

I just find all of mine on the internet, currently using the SAO theme ;3


----------



## Licorice (May 11, 2016)

Get someone to do it for you. That's what I'd do, it's too hard.


----------



## Kohaku-san (May 11, 2016)

Use your ears.


----------



## marinamarina (May 11, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Get someone to do it for you. That's what I'd do, it's too hard.



Yeah, I know nothing about music but idk who to ask? I could pay them in tbt tho.


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2016)

You can try googling them. Thats how I made mine Jigglypuff's song!


----------



## Whisper (May 11, 2016)

My town tune for Pixels is the first few lines of Uchu Dance. I listened to that part of the song over and over again until I got the notes right. It only took me a little less than a half an hour to get it right.


----------



## marinamarina (May 11, 2016)

If I wanted someone to make a town tune for tbt does anyone know where I'd request that?


----------



## KCourtnee (May 11, 2016)

I just pkay it by ear. But im musically talented so its easy for me


----------



## marinamarina (May 11, 2016)

KCourtnee said:


> I just pkay it by ear. But im musically talented so its easy for me



Ahh you're lucky, I am not musically talented at all (never played an instrument or anything like that) I tried looking up the cords of the song I wanted but I couldn't get it to translate.


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 12, 2016)

I generally just google it, there's probably somebody that made the song you want on animal crossing.


----------



## Bilaz (May 13, 2016)

My current town tune is 'Do you hear the people sing?' from Les Mis?rables. I've previously had various parts of the Tetris theme song and other things. I always do it by ear. I play the harp and I write song covers that way in my spare time so it's a bit like that. If you tell me which song you want I could give it shot if you'd like! It might also be best if you tell me what your favourite part of the song is.


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 13, 2016)

Sometimes I look up a piano tutorial of the song on Youtube. If you know which keys are which notes, it's not that hard--some tutorials may even label the notes if you don't know. Of course, not all songs translate well to town tune form, but many do.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 14, 2016)

My first town I used saria's song for my town theme , and for my second town i used hedwig's theme


----------

